# probleme mit Auflösung 1024x768 und 1280x1024



## china (11. November 2005)

*probleme mit Auflösung kleiner 1280x1024-alles zu GROß*

Hallo,

habe meine Homepage fertig, die ich mit einem TFT und der Auflösung 1280x1024 erstellt habe.

nun ist mein Problem das wenn die Besucher mit einer Auflösung kleiner 1280x1024 meine Seite besuchen alles zu groß dargestellt bekommen

könnt ihr mir da einen Tipp geben
erstellt mit Dreamweaver


cya china


----------



## PuReSteeL (11. November 2005)

Hi,

ohne irgendwelche Quellen ist das schwierig nachzuvollziehen. Es wäre also nicht schlecht, den Code deiner Seite zu Posten und/oder einen Link zur Seite zu geben.

Hier sind leider noch keine Hellseher am Werk.

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## nero_85 (11. November 2005)

Ich geb dir blind mal den Tip:

Erstell die Seite in einer anderen Auflösung. Und zwar in der, die die meisten User haben. Mittlerweile kann man 1024x768 schon als Standard rechnen. Merk dir die Regel, dass sich ein Webdesigner IMMER an den Usern orientiert und nicht erwartet, dass sich der User an der Website ausrichten muss.

Verstanden


----------



## AKrebs70 (11. November 2005)

Hallo!

Über das Thema "Maximale Breite einer Hompage" wurde hier nicht nur einmal Diskutiert.
Z.B.:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials218404.html

Kann dir vieleicht auch helfen.

Gruß
Axel


----------

